# שרשור שמלות כלה במחירים זולים



## ronitvas (25/2/13)

שרשור שמלות כלה במחירים זולים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  *אתן מוזמנים להעלות תהיות, שאלות ותובנות*


----------



## nicolewed (25/2/13)

ממליצה על שלי 
(למרות שהמחיר לא 2000 ש"ח אבל עדיין זול יותר ביחס למקומות אחרים)
את השמלה תפרתי אצל איילה מרסר ווד, שם הסטודיו שלה "איב שמלות כלה".
היא יושבת בגבעתיים.
אני קניתי את השמלה ב 4600 ש"ח.
אני במידה גדולה והיא אכן מאוד מחמיאה לגוף - קישור לקרדיטים שלי

http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=162606603


דרך אגב - אם מישהי מעוניינת לקנות אותה (בסכום פחות ממה שקניתי) אז תשאירו לי מסר. 
(השמלה נמצאת באזור ב"ש אצל אמא כי אין אצלי מקום בשבילה   )
דרך אגב - דניאל, אם את קוראת את זה אז נחמד לראות שאת עכשיו מנהלת את הפורום... תמיד אהבתי לקרוא את ההודעות שלך


----------

